# Como mandar un pulso con un fototransistor?



## FaintMX (Oct 9, 2010)

Hola que tal , tengo la siguiente cuestion... tengo como sensores unos infrarrojos y fototransistores , lo que quiero es que cuando algo interrumpa el paso de luz , me active un timer que se me activa por unos cuantos segundos y  que despues me desactive mi sensor...
Me quede atorado en la parte de accionar el timer , ya que se activa mandando un pulso (up-down) y el sensor solo me manda ya sea un 1 o un 0...

Ayuda....

El timer es un 555 monoestable


----------



## soerok (Oct 9, 2010)

El monoestable se activa con un pulso bajo en la pata 2, si tu sensor manda un 1 a la pata 2 no se activa porque necesita un 0, puedes usar el siguiente circuito:



Activas el transistor con un pulso alto en la base, después, este conecta la R y la pata 2 a GND y activa el monoestable.

Espero que te sirva


----------

